# Welches Physik- SDK wird sich durchsetzen?



## TMX (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen,
welches Physik- SDK wird sich durchsetzen? PhysX, Havok oder ein anderes? Wo liegen die Vorteile von PhysX gegenüber Havok und umgekehrt? Lasst uns das Für und Wider abwägen.

Grüße ausem Flachland


----------



## hyperionical (24. Oktober 2008)

Havok hat doch keine eigene Hardware (?), demzufolge wird es sich mit der Zahl der verbauten CPUkerne (Quads und Octos für die MASSE!) weiterentwickeln. Im Gegenzug kann man dann aber auch z.b. seine Alte Geforce in den (meist) vorhanden 2. PCIE 16x Slot stecken und nutzt so die HW weiter (z.B. 8800 GT wird Physikbeschleuniger und eine neue HD (5)870 als neue Graka).Und denke mal dank GPGPU wird die Leistung der Grakas wichtiger werden, da diese ja jede CPU bei derartigen Dingen in die Tasche steckt.
So denk mal das das genug is.
MFG hyperioical


----------



## DanielX (24. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, aber da hast du was falsch verstanden, die Havok-Physik wird auch über die GPU berechnet.

Meine Meinung ist, leider wird es nicht passieren, das Nvidia und ATI zusammen eine Physik-Engine entwickeln sollten.

Welche Engine es am Ende ist ist mir egal, Hauptsache sie läuft auf ATI und Nvidia Karten, da sonst der PC als Gamingplatform weiter an Wert verliert.

MfG DanielX


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Oktober 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist, leider wird es nicht passieren, das Nvidia und ATI zusammen eine Physik-Engine entwickeln sollten.
> 
> Welche Engine es am Ende ist ist mir egal, Hauptsache sie läuft auf ATI und Nvidia Karten, da sonst der PC als Gamingplatform weiter an Wert verliert.
> 
> MfG DanielX


 
Ich sehe das ähnlich! Im moment baut Nvidia auf die Physx berechnung per GPU und ATI auf DirectX 10.1 beides wird aber noch nicht wirklich genutzt...

Total Banane

Aber am einfachsten ist es doch die Physik per CPU berechnen zu lassen bis ATI und Nvidia sich auf einen Standard geeinigt haben.

Das größte prob ist dabei aber, dass Nvidia Havok gekauft hat... und somit die verwendung auf ATI-Karten sogut wie ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da hast du was falsch verstanden, die Havok-Physik wird auch über die GPU berechnet.



Das wäre mir neu.
HavokFX wurde nie fertiggestellt und der Laden mitlerweile von Intel übernommen.


----------



## caine2011 (24. Oktober 2008)

genau physx gehört nvidia und havokfx intel
#
nur amd/ati drängt darauf die dx11 schnittstelle (siehe r870) so schnell wie möglich zu etablieren, da diese eine physikunterstützung bietet......


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2008)

Nun, PhysX wird wohl nicht wirklich unterstützt werden, da doch ziemlich proprietär, bei Havoc ists nicht anders...

Hier würd ich aber eher davon ausgehen, das man Havoc bevorzugt und, sobald es was unabhängiges gibt, das nimmt...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Oktober 2008)

Anstelle von ausgereiften Technologien zu verwenden, kochen ja leider die meisten Spieleenwickler ihr eigenes Süppchen. Ich persönlich wäre allerdings dafür, dass sich PhysX durchsetzt. Der Vorteil gegenüber Havok ist einfach der, dass es sowohl auf dem Hauptprozessor als auch auf Grafikkarten läuft. Das Innovations'o'Meter schlägt also eindeutig in Richtung Nvidia aus, zumal man auch noch jedem anderen GPU Hersteller bei Interesse kostenlos alle Lizenzen geben will.


----------



## TMX (28. Oktober 2008)

@GR-Thunderstorm: Signatur geändert, danke für den Hinweis. 

Zum Thema: Welches SDK liefert denn die beste Physikleistung? Bei mir haben sowohl PhysX (UT3) als auch Havok (Oblivion) schon nett und lustig versagt.  Bei UT3 bin ich in der Luft hängen geblieben  und bei Oblivion fallen Bücher einfach mal so aus dem Schrank.


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Oktober 2008)

TMX schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> welches Physik- SDK wird sich durchsetzen? PhysX, Havok oder ein anderes? Wo liegen die Vorteile von PhysX gegenüber Havok und umgekehrt? Lasst uns das Für und Wider abwägen.
> 
> Grüße ausem Flachland



Der Vorteil von PhysX liegt eindeutig in seiner größeren Verwendungsmöglichkeit.
Es läuft sowohl auf der Grafikkarte, als auch auf der CPU oder einer PPU.
Außerdem ist die PhysX-Engine für die Spieleentwickler auf jeden Fall kostenlos.
Havok war vor der Übernahme durch Intel für die Spieleentwickler nicht kostenlos. Keine Ahnung, wie Intel das handhabt. 




DanielX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da hast du was falsch verstanden, die Havok-Physik wird auch über die GPU berechnet.
> 
> Meine Meinung ist, leider wird es nicht passieren, das Nvidia und ATI zusammen eine Physik-Engine entwickeln sollten.
> 
> ...



Die Havok-Engine wird auch nur mit der CPU-berechnet.
Die Engine für die GPU heißt Havok FX und ist bis heute nicht fertig entwickelt.

Wenn sich ATI nicht eines anderen besinnt und doch noch auf PhysX setzt, wird frühestens mit DX11 eine gemeinsame Physik-Schnittstelle für Grafikkarten verfügbar sein.


----------

